# ping: sendto: Host is down



## cucu007 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have five boxes connected to a switch, suddenly today, three of the boxes are experiencing the following when pinging the gateway or my DNS server. When I ping other boxes within the same VLAN they work, ok. Any ideas as to why this is happening. Your assistance is much appreciated. 

```
PING 192.168.1.1(192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
```
I am using FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and my adapter is the following:


```
igb0@pci0:4:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x701210f1 chip=0x10c98086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82576 Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## bbzz (Feb 22, 2012)

So is 192.168.1.1 up and running?


----------



## cucu007 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes it is, I can ping the actual hosts from other systems in the LAN and the hosts can ping other hosts, but anything going from the host to the gateway out does not seem to be linking. I check *netstat -rn* and the routing table looks ok. I am running out of clues at this point. Any help troubleshooting this would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2012)

Is there an arp(8) entry for 192.168.1.1?

Can you tcpdump(1)? Look what's going on. Firewall perhaps?

Is it a managed switch? Could the switch be faulty?


----------



## Dies_Irae (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I haven't fully understand.

You have 5 hosts that can ping each other, but 3 of these can't ping your gateway.
So, 2 of them can actually ping the gateway, right?

Have you changed anything on the gateway (e.g. firewall rules)?
Have you changed anything on the clients?
Have you checked your switch and/or the cables? Crushed cables can do unbelievable magics...


----------



## cucu007 (Feb 22, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is there an arp(8) entry for 192.168.1.1?
> 
> Can you tcpdump(1)? Look what's going on. Firewall perhaps?
> 
> Is it a managed switch? Could the switch be faulty?



Things are just very strange, all hosts can ping each other since they are all connected to the same switch, all 5 hosts can ping other hosts in a different switch within the same VLAN, the problem appears to be link after packets go out and try to cross the gateway. I can ping the 5 hosts from my machine and they reply ok. I can even access the share from my station gin the 5 hosts, but something appears to be blocking the ICMP packets going out from the gateway.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2012)

"share" implies Windows, which implies Windows Firewall, which implies ICMP echo requests blocked by default.  Even if you have unblocked them, that could still be the source of problems.  Are the systems that can't ping all the same operating system?  Try a liveCD of something else, like mfsBSD on one of them.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm still confused about the whole setup. Please be as concise as possible when explaining your problem. You said it worked, and as of today it doesn't. That pretty much rules out a thing or two.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 22, 2012)

If possible, include a diagram of how things are connected, with vlans marked on it.


----------



## cucu007 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I figured it out. *I*t seems the routing table for all three bad hosts got corrupted somehow, I pull half of my hair trying to figure out. The bottom line is, I solved it by doing the following.

`# route delete default 192.168.1.1`
`# route add default 192.168.1.1`

I am so glad this is working again, I was starting to have nightmares since yesterday. Not sure how this table got corrupted, but I guess I learn something new in my setup today. Thank you guys and sorry for the little info I provided. :stud


----------

